# First time installing new string, cant see through my peep



## Altarius66 (May 2, 2017)

Hello all,

I recently decided to replace the stock string and cables on my Infinite Edge. Everything seemed pretty simple, until I went to 
try and figure out the peep alignment. When I draw my bow back, the sight doesnt even seem close, and I have to move my
head substantially to the right to even see through the peep, to the point where the string seems to go entirely across my nose. This 
issue is further compounded by the fact that I recently decided to start learning to thumb release, so my anchor point may be an issue as well. I have heard you can twist the string to move the sight,
but is there any other reasons why things could be so far off?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Altarius66 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently decided to replace the stock string and cables on my Infinite Edge. Everything seemed pretty simple, until I went to
> try and figure out the peep alignment. When I draw my bow back, the sight doesnt even seem close, and I have to move my
> ...


Two step process. A bowstring has a top loop, and a bowstring has a bottom loop. FIRST job is to get the twists at the TOP loop, adjusted, so that the peep is pointing dead straight ahead, when the bow is at brace height. 



I have a short length of string material between the two halves of the bowstring. TWo color bowstring, Gray and Green. So, the bow is at rest. Bow is at brace height. OBVIOUSLY, the short length of bowstring is crooked LEFT. So, what do we do? We have to PRESS the bow, and adjust the TOP of the bowstring, until the peep is pointing dead straight ahead, until the short length of string material points in the same direction as the front stabilizer. YOUR choice. ADD or REMOVE twists at the TOP of the bowstring, until you get this result.



Now what? Well, cuz you just took the bow out of the bow press, and cuz you added or you removed JUST enough twists to get the peep pointing dead straight ahead, now you have to SHOCK the bowstring, and must shoot 20 arrows. Not one arrow shot. Not 2 arrow shots. SHOOT 20 shots to SHOCK the bowstring, to get the twisting pressure to equalize. So, the peep is crooked again, but not as much as before. FINE. Back to the bow press and adjust the TOP of the bowstring, the TOP end loop, until the peep is sitting straight.



So, the peep is sitting PERFECTLY straight one more time, Just right when you took the bow out of the press. NOPE, not done yet. Not by a long shot. Go shoot 20 shots. After you shoot 20 shots, is the PEEP still pointing straight, when the bow is at rest?



If the peep looks like this, with the bow at brace height, then, we are DONE with step 1, meaning we are DONE with the TOP end loop. Yes, I know, the peep is sitting STRAIGHT, but the peep SPINS like crazy, when you get to full draw. Well, ZERO rotation is STEP 2. STEP 1 is getting the peep STRAIGHT. NOW, onto Step 2.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Altarius66 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently decided to replace the stock string and cables on my Infinite Edge. Everything seemed pretty simple, until I went to
> try and figure out the peep alignment. When I draw my bow back, the sight doesnt even seem close, and I have to move my
> ...


So, if you FINISHED STEP 1, which means, you adjusted the TOP of the bowstring, the TOP end loop, so that the peep is sitting STRAIGHT...



now, we do STEP 2, to get to ZERO rotation, so that the PEEP looks like THIS at full draw.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Altarius66 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently decided to replace the stock string and cables on my Infinite Edge. Everything seemed pretty simple, until I went to
> try and figure out the peep alignment. When I draw my bow back, the sight doesnt even seem close, and I have to move my
> ...


Yup, you guessed it. STEP 1 is to have the peep STRAIGHT, at rest. So, We twist or untwist the TOP end loop. To get to ZERO rotation, AFTER STEP 1, we goto the BOTTOM end loop, and figure out how much twists to adjust on the BOTTOM of the bowstring, to balance the work we did to the TOP of the bowstring. IT's a tug of war. CANNOT expect to get a STRAIGHT peep at rest, and a ZERO rotation peep at full draw, with only WORKING ONE end of the bowstring. MUST work both ends, cuz, it's a TWO step process. So, let's say your peep is rotating LEFT. So, we are going to make your peep rotate BACKWARDS, we are going to make your peep rotate RIGHT. TRY ten twists. Heck, try 15 twists. Pick a direction. No, you are not going to BREAK your bow. So, you decide to try ADDING 10 twists. Fine. Take the bow out of the bow press and fire 20 shots. IGNORE shot #1. Don't look at the peep sight. IGNORE shot #2, ignore shot #3, just SHOOT lots of arrows. Ok. NOW, you are shooting shot #20. Does your peep rotate to the LEFT? Does your peep rotate backwards? SUCCESS! Yup, your peep is now rotating BACKWARDS, the peep is rotating to the RIGHT.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

You ADDed ten twists to the BOTTOM end loop of the bowstring, and the peep is now rotating BACKWARDS, the peep is rotating to the RIGHT. NOW what? Obviously, we OVER-corrected on purpose. So, we reduce the correction 50%. REMOVE five twists. GOTO the bow press and REMOVE five twists. You know what to do next. FIre 20 shots. IGNORE shot #1. IGNORE shot #2, ignore shot #3. OK. YOU fired 19 shots. NOW, fire shot #20. Does the peep still rotate RIGHT? Yup, peep is still rotating BACKWARDS, but only a little bit. FINE. REMOVE 1 twist. GOTO the bow press and REMOVE one twist. You know what to do next. FIre 20 shots. IGNORE shot #1. IGNORE shot #2, ignore shot #3. OK. YOU fired 19 shots. NOW, fire shot #20. Does the peep still rotate RIGHT? Does the peep rotate left? THIS is how you fine tune and sneak up on ZERO rotation.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Just went through this process this morning. Fella was in a rush, and went to "HAVE" his peep sight installed instead of doing it himself. So, it looked REALLY pretty. spiral wraps etc. Only one problem. The TECH who tied in the peep, with the fancy SPIRAL wrapping, also SCRUNCHED the triangles of bowstring above and below the peep sight. Everything we tried, the peep would not stop rotating LEFT.



You can see the NATURAL size of the triangle above the peep, formed by the GRAY and the GREEN strands of bowstring. So, if you SERVE in this peep sight, with the FANCY spiral serving and SCRUNCH the size of the triangle SMALLER than normal...you will get un-ending peep rotation. DO not scrunch down the size of the string triangle above the peep. DO not scrunch down the size of the string triangle below the peep. So, this guy, with the fancy peep serving job...I needed to untwist - remove a twist from the TOP of the bowstring, and I had to ADD nearly six twists to the BOTTOM of the bowstring. His TOP side of the bowstring was OVER-powering the BOTTOM side of the bowstring. TOO much twisting power at the TOP end of the bowstring, was twisting his peep to the LEFT. So, when you REMOVE twists from the TOP of the bowstring, this makes the twisting power of the TOP of the bowstring weaker. ADDING twists to the bottom of the bowstring, forces the peep to rotate RIGHT. So, when the twist power at the TOP and at the BOTTOM are in balance, we get ZERO peep rotation. Tug of war.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice answer, so basically we only need to tie around the peep to hold it in place, not the string?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter0186 (May 3, 2017)

Great info thanks.........


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

This is the firt time that I have ever heard of using this method. Awesome info, as always. Thx. I will definitely give this a try next time I change out my threads.


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

revwilder said:


> Nice answer, so basically we only need to tie around the peep to hold it in place, not the string?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635[\quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## hiker393 (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for the information. I was having problems with this as well.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

I have seen some people that align the peep by moving one strand at a time. So they take a strand from one side of the peep and another strand from the other side of the peep to achieve the last tiny bit of rotation. Is this a god or bad thing or does it really matter?


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

strayarrow said:


> I have seen some people that align the peep by moving one strand at a time. So they take a strand from one side of the peep and another strand from the other side of the peep to achieve the last tiny bit of rotation. Is this a god or bad thing or does it really matter?


Nothing wrong with this, but it is a short term solution. The bowstring is still out of balance and it will eventually lead to the nock rotating more. Then one needs to keep moving strands to keep up with the rotation. Since it needs to be pressed to do this (move one strand) it would be best to just balance the bowstring to begin with. This way it is one and done.


----------



## jdmdavey (Aug 6, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

Love this 2 step peep alignment process! Saved for later. Great info. Thanks N&B.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## glock35 (Oct 7, 2016)

I just used the two step process on a new set of strings. Although time consuming, it worked perfectly. My peep lines right up now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jdmdavey (Aug 6, 2014)

once mine come in, im using this method!


----------



## Oncorhynchus (May 19, 2016)

Thanks one and all for the great questions and the great info. I am about to try this for the first time too.


----------



## Delta7 (Dec 17, 2015)

I will try this next time I switch my string. Thanks!


----------

